# Hey guys :)



## Razor Blitz (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello guys, I just thought I'd say it's great to have a section on writing only. Just hope it turns out well for everybody. I currently have two stories in the works. You can check them out on my user page @ http://www.furaffinity.net/user/razorblitz . One of them's purely Fantasy and the other one is a crime story. Hope you guys check out both stories, thanks.


----------

